# Pabanisia Eva's Blue Amazon



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2009)

I waited too long to photograph this plant. It had 3 spikes, but the other two spikes were starting to deteriorate, so I only photographed this one. This used to be called Aganax Eva’s Blue Amazon (Acacalis cyaneae x Colax jugosa) now (Aganisia cyaneae x Pabstia jugosa).


----------



## Roy (Jan 27, 2009)

Outstanding !!!!!!!


----------



## P-chan (Jan 27, 2009)

OMG!!! Those blooms are _*stunning!!!!*_ Thanks for the pictures!!! :clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow - never heard of this one. It's spectacular. Wonderful photo Dot.


----------



## Bobc (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Rick (Jan 27, 2009)

Awesome flower for a cross of 2 rarely kept species:clap::clap:
The best of both species are showing up in this cross.

Has it every been presented for judging?

I've considered getting the jugosa from time to time, but it's pretty rare to bump into them.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 27, 2009)

Great capturing the blue color! Excellent!!!


Ramon


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 27, 2009)

Spectacular!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2009)

Rick said:


> Awesome flower for a cross of 2 rarely kept species:clap::clap:
> The best of both species are showing up in this cross.
> 
> Has it every been presented for judging?


I entered it into the Grand Valley Orchid Society show last weekend. It got a second place ribbon. I don't know what the competition was -- I didn't have a chance to see the displays, but I suspect the judges saw that some of the flowers were beginning to fade.


----------



## neo-guy (Jan 27, 2009)

I love the spotting!
Peter T.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 28, 2009)

beautiful colors and shape!!!! Jean


----------



## Elena (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, that's gorgeous! :smitten:

Is it a large plant? How do you grow it?


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 28, 2009)

:clap: :drool: :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2009)

Another one I can't grow 
Thanx for posting, it's a beauty.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Another one I can't grow
> Thanx for posting, it's a beauty.


I dunno, Eric. I'm growing it semi-hydroponically. It loves water!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2009)

I kill them by getting water in the leaves!


----------



## John M (Jan 28, 2009)

Gorgeous! Wow!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2009)

Elena said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous! :smitten:
> 
> Is it a large plant? How do you grow it?


It's not large yet. The leaves are quite narrow, also. I'm growing it warm and with lots of water.


----------



## Elena (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2009)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Interesting culture, but I'd better not risk it...lol


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 2, 2009)

stunning colour and spots


----------



## swamprad (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome photo of a beautiful flower, Dot! I got one of these just last week (in bud) and now I'm very excited!


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 3, 2009)

wow :drool: That's a beauty!

I am a big fan of Aganisia cyaneae, but normally do not like its hybrids... however, I must say this is a very interesting one... just gorgeous...


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 17, 2013)

do you still grow this Dot?? It is stunning!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2013)

I have two plants, Ron. But they weren't doing too well where I had them. Now I'm growing them a little warmer and brighter, and hopefully they will improve.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2013)

$15! :evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 18, 2013)

wow. what a flower

i had an acacallis cyanea for a little while that a former orchid club president gave me, but eventually I dried it out once too many times. I have a culture sheet that points out that it's always in the low to mid 80's during the day, and never lower than 70 at night. always high humidity, very bright, and the lowest rainfall month is around 1.5 inches, and the high rainfall month is over 10 inches! 

it also says that it dislikes staleness around the roots.... that's a tough nut to crack! probably if you put it in a bright hot spot and then have some water continually dripping over a mount or through a semi-hydro pot, might do it. lots of leaching looks important, too


----------

